# Obama's faith



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had looked past the possibility that Obama was Muslim. I believe he had much of his primary education influenced by the Muslim faith, but I had come to believe he was Christian. Now I ponder was this slip of Obama's a verbal slip, or a mental slip? Now I am back to suspicious again. It wouldn't bother me so much if he and his pastor didn't think so highly of Lewis Farrakhan. I would think this a small insignificant slip if not for his associates.



> Obama's verbal slip fuels his critics
> Christina Bellantoni (Contact)
> Sunday, September 7, 2008
> Comment
> ...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

that and he is not sure how many states are in the union.....hmmmm


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, he thought he had been to all 57 states. Many of these statements on their own are trivial. However, when you combine them a disturbing trend begins to rear it's ugly head. 
At first the statement that he had been to all 57 states looks like just another gaffe, but then you stop and think:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organisati ... Conference



> The Organisation of the Islamic Conference (OIC) is an international organization with a permanent delegation to the United Nations. It groups 57 member states, from the Middle East, Africa, Central Asia, Caucasus, Balkan, Southeast Asia, South Asia and South America. The official languages of the organization are Arabic, English and French.


In combination with saying "my Muslim faith" a person can not help but have this twinge of suspect in the back of your mind.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

It was a slip of the tongue and if you watch the interview it is understandable as to what he was saying. That being said, he is the one that continues to bring this up in an attempt to paint McCain as racist. It will be interesting to see the way this gaff is used in the near future. He cannot complain about it being taken out of context, because he has deliberately twisted McCain's statement on 100 years in Iraq and $5,000,000.00 as being rich out on the campaign train himself.

I do not look for McCain to mention it, but I do expect some of the attack dogs to point out this gaff, and compare it to a Freudian thought!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Is it not true that Fanatic Islam teaches its "sleeper" type jihadists to hide admidst the enemy and to engage in the enemies customs in order to fit in and appear to be of no threat?

Is it not true thay are taught of Jihad from an extreme young age?

Is it not true that Fanatic Islam hates America and all it stands for?

Is it not true that even Obama himself has a trail of many friends and life associates who seem to hate America (among them folks known to be associated with Islam)?

Is it not true that these enemies of America would love to have a friend in the highest ranks of the American power structure?

All I can say is Obama's only claim to fame in American politics is he is a proud sponsor of Socialistic Govermnment in a Party full of those types.

It should NOT be overlooked that Obama won his State Senate seat in Illinois running un-opposed. He won the US Senate seat running against an opponent (not from Illinois) after the original opponent was forced out of the race.

It's impossible to know what Obama Is ... or Isn't.

With so little background of accomplishment and so much unseemly baggage he is packing around ... I can't imagine America voting him to the highest office in the land, especially if he is faced with a competent opponent.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

hear it for yourself:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It was a slip of the tongue


I agree, and would have thought nothing of it. I also looked at his statement about 57 states as a slip of the tongue. The two statements together are slightly more troubling, but the statements and his associates start to build a picture I don't like. 
I gave Obama the benefit of the doubt on that fist gaffe. I even give him the benefit of the doubt now. I don't see any doubt to give him on pastor Wright. Now the combination of these things begin to make me question my judgement on giving the benefit of doubt.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Gaff aside, I do not like his policy proposals and this gaff is not causing me to change my mind. I doubt it will affect those who support him either! It well may cause some though that are fence sitting or unsure, it erodes his trust factor!!!!!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Freudian indeed... a person can not help but have this twinge of suspect in the back of your mind. Is he really about change?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't know boy's? I was on the fence, but now, there is no way I am going to vote for obama.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Your point is Ryan? Let's take a hard look at what has happened since the RNC! Nobama is now back tracking on his position on the Bush tax cuts! He is claiming he was to flippant with his answers on abortion! Claims for the first time,( remember he wrote two books extolling his thoughts and experiences covering his youth) that he once considered entering the military!

To me the RNC convention signaled the wheels starting to come off the NObama express. He has spent the last week running against Palin instead of McCain. Now I am not one to put much stock in polls right after a convention, but the key factors in the polls show something consistent. Those who are stead fast in who they will vote for have eroded for NObama before the DNC convention and have continued that slide. Likewise McCain has seen a steady rise in these numbers and took one of its biggest jumps during the DNC!!!!!

Ryan just a tip, that wet feeling in your shoe is not rain!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There is a big difference. One is words from Obama's own mouth, the other is Ridge talking about McCain and Bush.

Say by the way Ryan, have you noticed that story about Palin's down syndrome baby being her daughters child has been relagated to far left blogger lunacy?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> To me the RNC convention signaled the wheels starting to come off the NObama express. He has spent the last week running against Palin instead of McCain


This is a good point. Obama needs to campaign against McCain, not Palin. If he does that, it shouldn't be too tough of a contest.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

right now, NO-bama looks a little busy back tracking on his previous statements........more change.....can you believe it??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> can you believe it??


I think that is an important point. We started out knowing little about this man. As time goes on it isn't clarified, if anything it's more confusing. If he gives three different opinions how on earth can someone decide which one is real?


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

He's running on the change format isn't he? :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Daren99 said:


> He's running on the change format isn't he? :lol:


OOOh I see. Yes no one can change as fast as he can.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Your point is Ryan?
> 
> Ryan just a tip, that wet feeling in your shoe is not rain!!!!!!!!


 :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

Can I use that one Ron?


----------

